# New Audi in the garage



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

very nice! 21" S-line in white looks awesome.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (JLoh)*

Very nice. Now I think all you need to get a pair of nice chrome exhaust tips.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (darien)*

That first picture is money!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (veedubmac)*

Great!
Any news on the Q5?


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

again, congrats!! Saw you on audiworld!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (DestroVR6)*

Love it man. Congratulations!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: New Audi in the garage ([email protected])*

Thanks guys!








Although that new Routan sure looks interesting... maybe if I have more kids!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

Routan is cool for a minivan, but nowhere near that cool.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_That first picture is money!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed.
Congrats!


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (sirAQUAMAN64)*

props .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
interior shots? please


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (iq7)*

is this the calla white? if so i love it but how come it looks so ugly on the website? its like cream looking on there?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (iq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iq7* »_is this the calla white? if so i love it but how come it looks so ugly on the website? its like cream looking on there?

Yes it's Calla White. I know the color on the website is way off... it is nowhere near that creamy. Calla White is very similar to the old Arctic White, but not quite as "white" as Ibis White.


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

nice did u lease or buy did u get a good deal at Rusnak???


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (Audifollow)*

paid invoice, leasing for $630/mo+tax, 36 mos, 10K a year
tell Louie i sent you


----------



## turbosline (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

lovely pictures...lovely cars...lovely garage...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Golden Lover (Sep 1, 2005)

lovely pictures, great cars -- Good Luck


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (QUATTR0)*

white looks SO good with S-line kit on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (VWRulez)*

wow


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: New Audi in the garage (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_very nice! 21" S-line in white looks awesome.

x2


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

nice...very clean looking. Congratulations!


----------

